# My new SIG P226R-9-B Nitron!



## M1911a1lover (Mar 22, 2017)

Just got my new Sig P226, loving the E2 grips. Haven't gotten any range time yet. Reduced range hours during winter time, so im always working when they are open. Well at least she is at home staying nice and warm.


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

That is a great Gun! You should get years of enjoyment from it. Clean it, lube it, fondle it, and hope for spring!


----------

